# Overarm Routers



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Anyone here using one of these?

I saw plans for making your own that fits on your drill press, anyone made one of these?

I'm interested in the use of it for lettering. I would be using my PC laminate trimmer and leave the letters/numbers high and route away the area between. 

I have been doing this lettering using this router and a "large" spanning base I made but it is still hard to keep flat and of course I don't have a nice plunge base for the router so that makes it a little more dificult.

Other ideas are also welcome.

Ed


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

I've never used an overarm router but worked on vertical mills as a toolmaker for 30 years.
These were like a very big overarm router and I sometimes used it in lunch breaks to mill wood for various things.
I'd love to have one in my home workshop as the machine I used was so versatile.
Milling cutters for steel cut wood well with a good finish.
I have a few 1/4" 3 flute milling cutters and often use these in my 1/4" router to cut a stopped slot in a breadboard edge.
The spiral on the cutters clears the swarf away so no clogging.
I found the mill indispensible when making jigs as I could just turn the handles the requires distance.
A drilling jig I made 16 years ago for accurately drilling screw holes or dowels in melamine particle board is as accurate now as it was then.
Trend make the Routasketch specifically for such engraving and lettering.
It's £30 (approx $50)


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Dewy said:


> I've never used an overarm router but worked on vertical mills as a toolmaker for 30 years.
> These were like a very big overarm router and I sometimes used it in lunch breaks to mill wood for various things.
> I'd love to have one in my home workshop as the machine I used was so versatile.
> Milling cutters for steel cut wood well with a good finish.
> ...



This brings back memories, back in 1968 or 69 while I was working at a machine shop I made a bridge for my girl friends guitar using a mill...... Haven't thought about that in a while.

I like what I see on the website this might be what I'm looking for, thanks!

Ed


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Does anyone have pictures of this because never saw one of the over arm routers thanks


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

This is one but they have a lot of different looks, basic idea is the router is on a horizontal arm that attaches to a vertical upright.......

See attached


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

That's pretty neat almost like a mortiser machine thanks that helped me out now there is another tool I might need


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

*While reading a post else where I found this:*

http://popularmechanics.com/home_improvement/workshop/1997/2/pin_router/index.phtml

Ed


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

Thanks for that popular mechanics link reible.
That looks just what I want.
Mounting an x-y axis table underneath will turn it into a milling machine without the expense of a purpose made mill.
With 30 years as a toolroom miller I can make one of them sing any tune. 

:sold:


----------



## Rim Basses (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi All,

Names Robbie from the UK,Im a toolmaker by trade and a custom guitar builder in my spare time,please feel free to check my website for updates on guitars.I currently use my Semco uni milling machine quite alot in building my instruments.



Cheers,

Robbie.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You may also want o check out http://www.Grizzly.com they have got into guitars big time.

Just a help tip for guitar makers, parts, equipment,wood, etc. to make them. (USA)
http://www.grizzly.com/products/searchresults.aspx?q=guitars&submit.x=11&submit.y=11
http://www.grizzly.com/sbguitar/sbguitar.aspx
Bj


----------



## harlan (Feb 8, 2008)

*router adapter*



reible said:


> Anyone here using one of these?
> 
> I saw plans for making your own that fits on your drill press, anyone made one of these?
> 
> ...


 their is one that is made for a RAS I do not know who made it, but I have one and us it quite offen It a pain to attach it to the RAS.


----------

